# χειρωνακτικός, χειρωνακτική, χειρωνακτικό, χειρωνακτικά — το νήμα ενός χειρώνακτα για μη χειρότερα



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2009)

Επειδή ο ρημάδης ο ορθογράφος του Word (μέχρι τουλάχιστον και την έκδοση MS Proofing Tools 2002 που έχω εγώ) δεν επισημαίνει ότι ο _*χειρονακτικός_ κλπ είναι λάθος, έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με τη λανθασμένη γραφή (με όμικρον): π.χ. 6560 χειρωνακτικά και 8170 *χειρονακτικά.

Εδώ δεν τίθεται ζήτημα αμφισβήτησης (ή statement, όπως καμιά φορά συμβαίνει με την ορθογραφία στα ελληνικά), καθότι η ορθή γραφή είναι μόνον *χειρωνακτικός*. Παρασέρνει, βέβαια, και το γεγονός ότι έχουμε αμέτρητα _χειρο-_, και οι μόνες λέξεις με ωμέγα είναι ο _χείρων_, η _χείρων_, ο _χειρώνακτας_ (κι οι τρεις τους λόγιες) και ο _χειρωνακτικός_ — αλλά εκτιμώ πως η μη επισήμανση από έναν τόσο πολυχρησιμοποιούμενο ορθογράφο συμβάλλει στο να γίνεται (και να παραμένει αδιόρθωτο) συχνότερα αυτό το λάθος.

Πάτε λοιπόν στο νήμα How to specify a preferred spelling for a word in MS Word για να μάθετε πώς θα αφαιρέσετε από τον ορθογράφο σας τη λανθασμένη μορφή της λέξης. Ναι, χειρωνακτικά θα πρέπει να το κάνετε... αλλά με τη βασιλική χάρη ενός _άνακτος_ που μας δίνει αυτήν τη λέξη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2009)

Εκτός αν έχετε ορθογράφο σαν της Neurolingo, που κοκκινίζει σωστά για να μην κοκκινίζετε εσείς.


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή ο ρημάδης ο ορθογράφος του Word (μέχρι τουλάχιστον και την έκδοση MS Proofing Tools 2002 που έχω εγώ) δεν επισημαίνει ότι ο _*χειρονακτικός_ κλπ είναι λάθος, έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με τη λανθασμένη γραφή (με όμικρον): π.χ. 6560 χειρωνακτικά και 8170 *χειρονακτικά.
> 
> Εδώ δεν τίθεται ζήτημα αμφισβήτησης (ή statement, όπως καμιά φορά συμβαίνει με την ορθογραφία στα ελληνικά), καθότι η ορθή γραφή είναι μόνον *χειρωνακτικός*. Παρασέρνει, βέβαια, και το γεγονός ότι έχουμε αμέτρητα _χειρο-_, και οι μόνες λέξεις με ωμέγα είναι ο _χείρων_, η _χείρων_, ο _χειρώνακτας_ (κι οι τρεις τους λόγιες) και ο _χειρωνακτικός_ — αλλά εκτιμώ πως η μη επισήμανση από έναν τόσο πολυχρησιμοποιούμενο ορθογράφο συμβάλλει στο να γίνεται (και να παραμένει αδιόρθωτο) συχνότερα αυτό το λάθος.
> 
> Πάτε λοιπόν στο νήμα How to specify a preferred spelling for a word in MS Word για να μάθετε πώς θα αφαιρέσετε από τον ορθογράφο σας τη λανθασμένη μορφή της λέξης. Ναι, χειρωνακτικά θα πρέπει να το κάνετε... αλλά με τη βασιλική χάρη ενός _άνακτος_ που μας δίνει αυτήν τη λέξη!



Όλα σωστά, εκτός _ίσως_ από τα νούμερα, διότι το γκουγκλ στους αριθμούς είναι αναξιοπιστο πια. Η Αλταβίστα βγάζει 4760 σωστά και 1520 λάθος, που κι αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό.

Όμως, εξόν από το χειρωνακτικά, εσείς χρησιμοποιείτε κάτι άλλο για το manually; Η Ελετώ συστήνει χειρακτικός, χειρακτικά, εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει χειρογραφικός. (Ξέρω, ανοίγω κουτί με σκουλήκια, αλλά έτσι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 6, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όμως, εξόν από το χειρωνακτικά, εσείς χρησιμοποιείτε κάτι άλλο για το manually; Η Ελετώ συστήνει χειρακτικός, χειρακτικά, εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει χειρογραφικός.


κι εγώ -αν όχι "με το χέρι"- χειροθετικά, που προσδίδει και υπερφυσικές ιδιότητες στα χέρια να τα καταφέρουν πολύ καλύτερα από αυτοματισμούς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2009)

Καλά κάνεις κι ανοίγεις το κουτί με τα σκουλήκια, sarant. :) Κατ' αρχάς για τα νούμερα: Το google σταματάει στα 832 χειρωνακτικά, με 557 *χειρονακτικά στην αντίπερα όχθη (σχέση τρία προς δύο!).



Πάμε τώρα στις επιλογές που έχουμε για την απόδοση του επιθέτου _manual_ και του επιρρήματος _manually_. Έχουμε (κατά περίπτωση) τα _χειρωνακτικός/-ά_, _χειροκίνητος/-α_, _χειρογραφικός/-ά_, _μη αυτόματος_, _μη αυτοματοποιημένος_, _χειρός_, _χειροτεχνικώς_, _χειροποιήτως_ (λόγ.), _με το χέρι_, _διά χειρός_ (λόγ.), _χειρο-_ (π.χ. manual select = χειροεπιλογή, manual control = χειρορρύθμιση). Βέβαια, όσα και να παραθέσουμε εδώ, πάλι θα υπάρχουν έννοιες και σχηματισμοί που θα μας ξεφεύγουν — με φωτεινότερο παράδειγμα το _manual transimission_, που είναι _μηχανικό κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων_ (και μη διανοηθείτε να το πείτε αλλιώς)!





Ώρα τώρα να δούμε και το σκεπτικό τής ΕΛΕΤΟ. Τα επιχειρήματά της έχουν ως εξής (http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Or088.pdf):
Το _χειρωνακτικός_ αφορά μόνον βαριές εργασίες που γίνονται με τα χέρια. Ποιος το λέει αυτό; Τα μείζονα σύγχρονα λεξικά αναφέρονται απλώς σε «(έργο) που διεξάγεται κατά κύριο λόγο με τα χέρια» [ΛΝΕΓ] (προσέξτε: «_κατά κύριο λόγο_» — κι η ΕΛΕΤΟ είδε _και_ αποκλειστικώς _και_ βαρέα ανθυγιεινά!), και κατ' επέκταση «αυτό που γίνεται χωρίς ηλεκτρονικά μέσα» [ΛΚΝ]. Συμπέρασμα πρώτο: *Αυθαιρεσία ο αποκλεισμός τού χειρωνακτικός.* Εάν είχε υιοθετηθεί (που δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος για το αντίθετο, εκτός κι αν κάποιοι είναι αλλεργικοί ακόμα και στο _άκουσμα_ του χειρωνακτικού έργου), θα είχε λυθεί το ζήτημα πολλών αποδόσεων.
Το _χειροκίνητος_ χρησιμοποιείται λίγες φορές κατά κυριολεξίαν (αποδίδοντας το επίθ. _manual_), και συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται κατά μεταφοράν και/ή κατά συνεκδοχήν. Ναι, πράγματι δεν είναι κάθε αποκαλούμενο «χειροκίνητο» όργανο / εργαλείο / εξοπλισμός / διαδικασία / διεργασία, κάποιο αντικείμενο που κινείται με το χέρι. Για παράδειγμα, ένα χειροκίνητο αμαξίδιο κινείται όντως με τη δύναμη των χεριών, ενώ ένα χειροκίνητο τηλέφωνο δεν πηγαίνει πουθενά, όσο χέρι και να του βάλουμε — απλώς η χρήση του γίνεται με το χέρι. Και ερωτώ: Δηλαδή οι ομιλούντες την αγγλική και σε αυτήν τις προδιαγραφές τους συντάσσοντες, είναι ανόητοι που χρησιμοποιούν μία λέξη-πασπαρτού για όλα όσα φτιάχνονται, δουλεύουν, λειτουργούν, διενεργούνται κλπ με το χέρι ή τα χέρια μάλλον, παρά με κάποιο ηλεκτρικό ή ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα; Διότι, ας μην ξεχνούμε, _manual_ σημαίνει πρωτίστως (από το λατ. _manualis_) ό,τι ακριβώς και το μεσαιωνικό επίθετο _εγχειρίδιος, -ος, -ον_ «ο εν τη χειρί κρατούμενος». Γι' αυτό και σήμερα λέμε _μανουάλι_ (από το _candelabrum manualis_, που πά' να πει «φορητό —προσέξτε: φορητό!— κηροπήγιο» για να δηλώσουμε τον κηροστάτη. Εμείς αφήσαμε πίσω τη φορητότητα των μανουαλιών μας για χάρη του βαρύτιμου, επιδαπέδιου μεγαλείου των ναών μας. Οι αγγλόφωνοι ξεκίνησαν από «ό,τι χωρά μια χούφτα» και κατέληξαν σε «οτιδήποτε φτιάχνεται, δουλεύει, λειτουργεί, διενεργείται κλπ με το χέρι ή τα χέρια μάλλον, παρά με κάποιο ηλεκτρικό ή ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα» (RHWUD)! Κι εμείς εδώ έχουμε τη σύνδεση του επιθέτου _χειροκίνητος_ με την έννοια _manual_, απλώς δεν μπορούμε να δεχθούμε πως αυτή δεν είναι πάντα κυριολεκτική, αλλά συχνά είναι μεταφορική ή/και συνεκδοχική! Δηλαδή τότε να πάψουμε να ονομάζουμε και εγχειρίδια (δίπορτο του _manual_ με το _handbook_) όσα βιβλία δεν χωράνε στην παλάμη μας (στο νου μου έρχεται αμέσως το 1872 σελίδων Juran's Quality Handbook... για να μην πω το 13428 σελίδων Department of Justice Manual)!
Οι παλαιότερες λέξεις _χειρικός_ και _χείριος_, αλλά και οι σημερινές _χειρόγραφος_, _χειρόδοτος_ (λόγ.), _χειροποίητος_, _χειροπόνητος_, δεν είναι επαρκείς. Μα, ή θα στοχεύουμε στην κατά περίπτωση κυριολεξία (οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτές τις λέξεις κατά περίπτωση), ή θα δεχθούμε το ήδη υφιστάμενο πασπαρτού που ανέδειξε η ίδια η χρήση (όπως έκαναν και οι αγγλόφωνοι με το _manual_). Διότι, ποιος ο λόγος να πασχίζουμε να επιβάλλουμε έναν _νεολογισμό_ για _όλες_ τις χρήσεις; Για την επίτευξη ενός 4% μεγαλύτερης ακρίβειας (σα να λέμε να πάμε απ' το 95% στο 99%) με το τρομερό κόστος τής πολυτυπίας σε ορολογικό περιβάλλον; Αυτό αποτελεί τον ορισμό του προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου για έναν νέον όρο...
Ο νεολογισμός _χειρακτικός_ είναι άμεσα κατανοητός, από το _χειρ_+_άγω_. Αυτό κι αν είναι αυταπάτη! Σήμερα έχουμε 33 λέξεις σε _-ακτικός_ (δεν προσμετρώ πολλά σύνθετα όπως _αλληλοδιδακτικός_, _δικαιοπρακτικός_ κλπ). Ιδού, λοιπόν:


αναφυλακτικός | ανα+φύλαξις
ανταλλακτικός | ανταλλάσσω
απαλλακτικός | απαλλάσσω
αποστακτικός | αποστάζω
αποφρακτικός | αποφράσσω
αρπακτικός | αρπάζω
αφαιμακτικός | αφαιμάσσω
γαλακτικός | γάλα(κτος)
διαλλακτικός | διαλλάσσω
διατακτικός | διατάσσω
διδακτικός | διδάσκω
διστακτικός | διστάζω
εισπρακτικός | εισπράττω
εναλλακτικός | εναλλάσσω
επιτακτικός | επιτάσσω
επιφυλακτικός | επιφυλάσσω
μαλακτικός | μαλάσσω
παρατακτικός | παρατάσσω
πειρακτικός | πειράζω
πρακτικός | πράττω
προστακτικός | προστάσσω
προτακτικός | προτάσσω
προφυλακτικός | προφυλάσσω
σπαρακτικός | σπαράσσω
συντακτικός | συντάσσω
συνταρακτικός | συνταράσσω
τακτικός | τάσσω
τρομακτικός | τρομάσσω
*υπακτικός | υπάγω*

υποτακτικός |υποτάσσω
φυλακτικός | φυλάσσω
χαρακτικός | χαράσσω
χειρωνακτικός | χειρ+άναξ
Από τα 33 επίθετα σε _-ακτικός_, μόνον ο _υπακτικός_ έχει σχέση με το _άγω_ (αλλά ποιος να το θυμάται αυτό πάνω στα ζόρια...). Άντε τώρα να πάει το μυαλό μας ότι ο _χειρακτικός_ προέρχεται από το _χειρ_ και το _άγω_ — άσε που αυτό το ζευγάρι, η _χειρ_ και το _άγω_ μέσω του _αγωγού_, μας έχουν ήδη προσφέρει μία εμβληματική κακόσημη λέξη, τον _χειραγωγό_ και την οικογένειά του (_χειραγώγηση_, _χειραγωγώ_), οπότε να ένας παραπάνω λόγος να αποφύγουμε μία νέα διασταύρωση που παράγει μια λέξη που, πραγματικά και ουσιαστικά, δεν τη χρειαζόμαστε. I rest my case.​
​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν γίνεται εύκολα η αναγωγή των λέξεων από την κυριολεξία στο πασπαρτού. Αλλιώς είχαμε και (χειρουργός) χειρουργικά.:)
2. Για το χειρωνακτικός συμφωνώ ότι η χρήση θα μπορούσε να το απομακρύνει από το...χειροβίοτος. Пροσπαθώ ενίοτε να το μπάσω προφορικά για μεταβατική φάση. Προς το παρόν όμως το γλωσσικό αίσθημα σίγουρα τσινάει. 
3. Το κακόσημο χειραγωγώ από την άλλη μπορεί να δώσει πολύ καλά ένα αναβαπτισμένο και ευάγωγο "χειραγωγικά".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Το _χειρουργικός_ στένεψε πολύ σε σημασίες («την εξής μία»), ενώ από την άλλη το _χειροκίνητος_ δεν έδειξε να πτοείται από τη χρήση του μεταφορικά και συνεκδοχικά. Δεν οφείλουμε να το επισημάνουμε αυτό και, γιατί όχι, να το εκμεταλλευτούμε;
2. Το να το μπάσουμε γραπτώς, ιδίως εάν το στήριζε τούτο κι η ΕΛΕΤΟ, θα έκανε ενδεχομένως τα πράγματα ευκολότερα ώστε το _χειρωνακτικός_ να μην αναφέρεται πια μόνον στον σκληρά εργαζόμενο με τα χέρια του. 
3. Χε χε χε.


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2009)

Συνονόματε, σευχαριστώ διότι εμένα δεν με ενοχλούσε καθόλου το χειρωνακτικός, αλλά δεν είχα κάνει τις δικές σου σκέψεις ώστε να το στηρίξω. Θα στο κλέψω το άρθρο, να το ξέρεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2009)

Συνονόματος ο Ζαζ; Μπα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2009)

Ο συνονόματος θα αργήσει να μιλήσει εδώ. Έχω λύσει πολλά προβλήματα χρησιμοποιώντας είτε το «μη αυτόματος» είτε το «με το χέρι», αλλά δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τα «χειρωνακτικός» ή «χειροκίνητος» εκεί που πρόβλεπα ότι θα ενοχλούσε το γενικό αισθητήριο.


*χειρόχρηστος* -ον, Α· επιδέξιος στα χέρια.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < χειρ(ο)-* + χρηστός* (πρβλ. θεό-χρηστος)].

Τι κρίμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι με έχει διευκολύνει μερικές φορές και η χρήση του *ιδιόχειρος*/*ιδιοχείρως*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2009)

Για να το συνδέσω με τη συζήτηση για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα, το βιβλίο που προανεφερα χρησιμοποιει για ηλεκτρονικά συστηματα τις λέξεις χειροκίνητος ή αυτόματος, χωρίς να σημαίνει το πρώτο ότι έχει μια μανιβέλλα το σύστημα ή ότι κινείται. Και δε νομίζω να μας φάνηκε περίεργο (των αναγνωστών, εννοώ) τόσα χ΄ρονια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> *χειρόχρηστος* -ον, Α· επιδέξιος στα χέρια.
> [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < χειρ(ο)-* + χρηστός* (πρβλ. θεό-χρηστος)].
> 
> Τι κρίμα!


Ax, поύ το ξέθαψες; Εδώ πάει το ignorance is bliss


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2009)

sarant said:


> Συνονόματε, σευχαριστώ διότι εμένα δεν με ενοχλούσε καθόλου το χειρωνακτικός, αλλά δεν είχα κάνει τις δικές σου σκέψεις ώστε να το στηρίξω. Θα στο κλέψω το άρθρο, να το ξέρεις.


Sarant, μία που με κολακεύει η σκέψη σου για χρήση τού υλικού του σημειώματός μου στις τόσο έγκριτες δημοσιεύσεις σου, και μία που με κολακεύει ακόμα περισσότερο το ότι με πέρασες για τον Νίκο. :)



nickel said:


> Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τα «χειρωνακτικός» ή «χειροκίνητος» εκεί που πρόβλεπα ότι θα ενοχλούσε το γενικό αισθητήριο.


Εδώ πάντως έχουμε ένα κάποιο ζήτημα: το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται ο ορογράφος, ο μεταφραστής και ο χειριστής της γλώσσας εν γένει, το τι θα ενοχλούσε το γενικό αισθητήριο και το τι όχι. Και κατά πόσο μπορούμε να αφήνουμε την προσωπική μας αίσθηση περί αυτού, καθώς επίσης και τις προσωπικές μας προτιμήσεις, να υπαγορεύουν ποιον —κατά τ' άλλα δόκιμο— όρο να αποφεύγουμε συστηματικά. Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ το κάνω αυτό για κάποιες λέξεις, και πιστεύω ότι κανείς μας δεν έχει ανοσία σ' αυτή την «αδυναμία». Και δεν έχω εύκολη λύση να προτείνω.



SBE said:


> Για να το συνδέσω με τη συζήτηση για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα, το βιβλίο που προανεφερα χρησιμοποιει για ηλεκτρονικά συστηματα τις λέξεις χειροκίνητος ή αυτόματος, χωρίς να σημαίνει το πρώτο ότι έχει μια μανιβέλλα το σύστημα ή ότι κινείται. Και δε νομίζω να μας φάνηκε περίεργο (των αναγνωστών, εννοώ) τόσα χ΄ρονια.


Το ξέρω, αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ.


----------

